# lisbon coffee shop suggestions



## vertigo1 (May 16, 2015)

Hi All

Going to Lisbon for a few days soon. Any suggestions on good local coffee shops would be great!

Thanks


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Sounds like you shouldn't miss the opportunity to visit 1. Copenhagen Coffee Lab


----------



## vertigo1 (May 16, 2015)

Had a look on the link and that suggestion looks great. If anyone has any further ideas please shout!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Sprudge should always be your first stop when travelling IMHO

http://sprudge.com/in-lisbon-two-cafes-help-lead-the-specialty-coffee-movement-82252.html

I visited a few years ago and there was no speciality coffee, but the cakes are very good and it's a very nice city. have fun.


----------



## Robin.Gill (Jun 26, 2016)

Agree Copenhagen Coffee Lab is a must. Try Tease opposite for great cakes and lunch.

Off track but you must visit the Time Out Market - its a great place for lunch and dinner - fantastic value for money food and atmosphere. I ate there 4 times during a recent 3 day break.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Try this thread - Copenhagen Coffee Lab +1 and also a couple of places in LX Factory - a branch of Fabrica and 'Wish'.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25761-Portugal-cafe-advice&highlight=lisbon


----------



## tcw (Jun 25, 2016)

Copenhagen and Fabrica are both very good! I'm heading there for the second time on Sunday.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Yet another +1 for Copenhagen. Fabrica was ok too.


----------

